# six months in Frigiliana



## david g (Sep 2, 2013)

HI
Me and the wife are 57 yrs and have been waffling on about taking a six month break in Spain hopefully near to Frigiliana,I have just had a double heart bypass and this has made up our minds the need to do this, we intend to visit from October to March
What I would like information on is .

Rental property cost i.e utilities ,Insurance, any hidden pitfalls.
We are aware of the need for private medical insurance but would not mind any recommendations known to anyone.

Thanks

Dave & Jan Grewcock


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Rental costs in Frigiliana can be quite high. Are you planning on having a car? If so, just north or south of Frigiliana prices are far more reasonable. It might not be possible but if you were able to come over towards the end of August you could enjoy the Three Cultures Festival. How many bedrooms would you want? Villa or apartment? Utilities here will depend on the size of the property but if we assume a two bed one bath apartment you will be paying around €80 a month electricity, €10 a month for water. Gas bottles are currently €17.50. You will also need to ensure, if you require it, that internet is available. Most agent will tell you it is even when there is no chance of getting it. Frigiliana does have problems getting a good connection simply because it is built on the side of a hill and quite often you will find the line of sight to a node is blocked by another property. Less of a problem outside the village.

A two bed, one bath villa outside the village will probably cost between €250 and €400 a month but it is a renters market just now so prices can and must be negotiated.


----------



## david g (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
We are going to drive over using my van to get more home comforts in, we have been to Frigiliana before even got the Three Cultures T Shirt . have been on various estate agents site and most are asking for 12 Months rental, prefer a not to fussed about staying in the town as we have stayed in the campo previously so open minded to both ideas a 2or 3 bed would be ample.

Thanks
David G


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi David, Welcome to the forum. Like yourself I had some heart surgery and Spain is the ideal place to spend time recovering, thinking, reading, relaxing etc. Six months away is quite a length of time. I would recommend three months because up to that time you would be entitled to free emergency medical care on your ehic card alone. Once you go over the 90 days you are getting into the realms of private health insurance. Furthermore, being there for under 90 days you do not have to bother about declared residency.

I cannot speak for Frigiliana, but in Mojacar Playa Costa Almeria rents work out at €550 per month for a 2 bedroom centrally located apartment. Electricity would be extra so you are talking about €630 per month to live. Then add in food, petrol, entertainment. You would have no problem renting privately which would work out cheaper than renting through an agent.


----------

